# 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ????



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a 2.0l 16v turbo. I will be boosting the car to about 2.5 to 3 bar.
The head is fully done flowed and ported etc. What cams would be best for all out power for the strip ? The turbo is gt4088 with t4 .68 ar exhaust housing.
I've been looking at these cams so far, let me know what your thoughts are. Also are there any other cams i should look at ?

http://www.intengineering.com/....html
1 Set Cat Cast Iron 16V Camshafts
Specs: 279 / 266 Degrees @ .1mm, 11.50 / 11.50mm Lift
Aggressive street / strip camshaft for hydraulic lifters.
Thanks


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (2DR16VT)*

why not go for the turbo setup they have, 266 / 257° less overlap.
Their solid turbo cam is also very good







.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (Rado.16vT)*

Well ideally i would prefer to go solid.Whats the specs on the solid turbo cams ? Currently i'm aking 400 whp...any idea how much whp i will pick up with the cams ?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (2DR16VT)*

you're going to need a cam thats designed for max power in the 6-10k range. 276 is the minimum you should be looking at, if not 288 or higher


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (TBT-Syncro)*

Which of these solider lifer cams would work best ?
I looking for maximum power
http://www.catcams.be/800x600/...glish


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (2DR16VT)*

go with the turbo grind, it has a high lift intake 280, you can always start there as a good point then go up. I have used the turbo solid grind with a 68mm turbo and it works very well.


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_Which of these solider lifer cams would work best ?
I looking for maximum power
http://www.catcams.be/800x600/...glish


i have an hydro 8v xflow PP and i went with the 277/277 catcam. the dyno graph looks like a honda hitting vtec at 4k. i get real smooth power all the way to 4k then BAM 20-30hp gain over 500-1000 rpm. might just be my setup but i see well over 50hp gain from this cam.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re:*

Are you set on the solid lifter cams? If not IM me and we'll talk


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 16v Turbo GT4088 cam ???? (Rado.16vT)*

What power and and what boost did you make with those cams ?


----------

